# Escape proof ferret housing



## katie25 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi all, so I have been thinking of getting some ferrets, because of course I don't have enough pets already! They would be outdoor and I would use a shed approx 6ft x 4ft minimum but could be bigger with a run attached.
ONLY thing is I have bunnies, most are continentals and are out in pens most of the time, now I wouldn't house the ferrets near the bunnies, garden is MASSIVE so they would be well away from each other but I would have to be 150% sure the ferrets couldn't escape, I would have pen on slabs and the door of shed opening in to pen, any weak spots I need to look out for what type of wire should I use? Also are there many ferrets in rescues? If not a breeder in West Sussex ? A GOOD breeder.
What sex is best and what pairing is best? Also diet any info would be great as I always find its best to ask as looking on google etc... Is ok but lots of conflicting advice and books even sometimes are not accurate (neither are vets I learned this years ago with the bunnies) 
Plus they need shots right? What other health problems can they suffer from?
Thanks guys, should change name of thread to give me all info on ferrets LOL.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi, 

Welcome to the ferret part of the forum, There are many ferrets in rescue centres but sadly there are many many babies unwanted every single year aswell so basically you would be rescuing any ferret you took on in some way, as not many people who work ferrets keep the ferret for their entire life. Ferrets are being re-homed all the time. Rescue's charge roughly about 50 per ferret (but it is neutered or should be for that fee)

You can give them Vaccination against Canine Distemper, they have half a vile per ferret (they use the dog injection as none are licensed for ferrets in the UK.

Hmmm I have to be honest and say ferrets are extremely clever at getting out and with rabbits being in the garden they could well try harder then the usual ferret would as this is what they would naturally eat in the wild. You would have to get very thick wire (but small gaps) so they couldn't break the wire and get out. The set up seems a lovely one from how you describe it.

Diet :: Ferrets are Carnivores and should be fed a diet of raw fresh meat that is high in fat, as ferrets require fat in their diet as they have a high metabolism. I feed mine fresh meats daily with a small amount of ferret complete dry, (alpha ferret Feast) 

Hope this has helped, ferrets make amazing pets they really do.


----------



## katie25 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes I would be worried about the bunnies, only thing that would put me off.
I would be thinking of the type of mesh used for some rabbit hutches you know the really ridged black stuff, in a small mesh and having the whole thing - shed & run on slabs/concrete & padlocked so kids don't let the ferrets free  its not something I would do for a while and would have to get set up sorted first I am just collecting info for now, where would I go to get ferrets?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

katie25 said:


> Yes I would be worried about the bunnies, only thing that would put me off.
> I would be thinking of the type of mesh used for some rabbit hutches you know the really ridged black stuff, in a small mesh and having the whole thing - shed & run on slabs/concrete & padlocked so kids don't let the ferrets free  its not something I would do for a while and would have to get set up sorted first I am just collecting info for now, where would I go to get ferrets?


you can get ferrets from breeders sadly they don't sell for much and are pretty much disposable pets to a lot of people they sell from £5 -40-60 or even are just given away free, If you post a picture of the wire i would be able to see and say if its ok. in my opinion you would be better of with baby ferrets though as that way you know they have never been used for ferreting so they may not be as interested in the rabbits. what I would do if i where you I would have the shed/run but also have a big hutch inside that you could close them into on a night and then let them free during the day when your about, this way they would have to get out of 2 things to be able to get to the rabbits. Its just extra security for you.


----------



## katie25 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes that is a good idea, will they be OK with being shut in hutch at night?
and yes you are prob right about babies being better in that respect.
Can you recommend somewhere in the Sussex area to get them from.
I will find a pic of the wire.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

They would be fine being shut in a cage over night as ferrets do sleep alot after they play. just get a 2 tire hutch for them if you worry that way they will have space to run and play still. It also means you can restrict them if they need to be quiet at all after an operation etc. 

I can look about and find some breeders for you if you like, but ferrets aren't breeding now until next year.


----------

